# US citizen here: Moving back to USA



## Jenarul (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi!

Firstly, thanks for taking the time to read my message!

I'm a US citiizen. In 2004 I entered Denmark as a tourist and married my Danish husband here. We have two girls, aged 8 and 6 and they have both American and Danish passports. My husband has only Danish.

We'd like to "uproot" from Denmark and move to Florida, where I'm from. Since I don't live in the US, I know that I need a co-sponsor, but I'm having difficulty finding that form. Can anyone help me?

Thank you!
Jennifer


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the visa page from the US Consulate in Denmark. https://dk.usembassy.gov/visas/immigrant-visas/ Between the consulate website and the various links to resources mentioned in the text or on the right of the pages there, you should be able to find links to all the various forms, lists, schedules of fees and what have you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Pull up "Affidavit of Support" on uscis.gov. I cannot get in right now. Depending on your personal situation you can use assets or your spouse can self sponsor.


----------



## Jenarul (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks so much! Bev, I know I've been to that site many times before, but for some reason by clicking your link I was able to find some useful stuff! Thank you!!

twostep, that sounds like an interesting option. I will try to read more into that.  Thank you!!!


----------

